# popler.tv - polish streaming service



## Piotr Gołębiowski (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi,

Can we add our service (popler.tv) to supported streaming services list? We have appropriate API for users login (it's working with Xsplit and other software now). You can contact me directly.


----------

